# Chloe Nile in Intense Violine!



## Kalala97

Has anyone seen the new intense violine color in person on the Chloe Nile? It looks beautiful on the website! I can't stop thinking about it, but I really want the small Nile in this color. I already once bought a small Nile in motty grey, but ended up returning it because it didn't fit anything, but this color is gorgeous! What do you guys think? Buy or not buy? The size is still an issue, but I love this!  Is it crazy to buy it? I already have a Drew and a Faye Day. I definitely don't need this.


----------



## Kalala97

Here’s a picture of it!


----------



## obscurity7

I've only seen it on the new small Marcie, and it's stunning!  I imagine it's going to be similar on the Nile.  I'd say it reads as slightly (slightly!) more purple in person than it does on the site... but that might have more to do with how I have my monitor calibrated.


----------



## Kalala97

obscurity7 said:


> I've only seen it on the new small Marcie, and it's stunning!  I imagine it's going to be similar on the Nile.  I'd say it reads as slightly (slightly!) more purple in person than it does on the site... but that might have more to do with how I have my monitor calibrated.


Ooh now I’m even more intrigued if it’s more purple in person! My favorite color!


----------



## GemsBerry

Stunning color!


obscurity7 said:


> I've only seen it on the new small Marcie, and it's stunning!  I imagine it's going to be similar on the Nile.  I'd say it reads as slightly (slightly!) more purple in person than it does on the site... but that might have more to do with how I have my monitor calibrated.


may I ask where did you see the small Marcie in intense violine? I was eyeing it on Nordstrom site, now it's sold out there. and how does Small look in comparison to Medium, is it well balanced and all?


----------



## obscurity7

GemsBerry said:


> Stunning color!
> 
> may I ask where did you see the small Marcie in intense violine? I was eyeing it on Nordstrom site, now it's sold out there. and how does Small look in comparison to Medium, is it well balanced and all?


I had the chance to pick it up and play with it a bit at the Neiman Marcus near me a couple weeks ago.  I'm only 5'2" so the small was a much better size for me, and I felt like it hit all the right notes in terms of scaling down the design in way that still made it both cute and functional.


----------



## GemsBerry

obscurity7 said:


> I had the chance to pick it up and play with it a bit at the Neiman Marcus near me a couple weeks ago.  I'm only 5'2" so the small was a much better size for me, and I felt like it hit all the right notes in terms of scaling down the design in way that still made it both cute and functional.


Thank you for the information, I'm considering it. I love traditional medium Marcies, but I want to downsize a bit and yet to have a practical wearable bag for the price.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Kalala97 said:


> Here’s a picture of it!


<<< swoon pant faint >>>


----------



## SuziQueue

Hi everyone. 
I know it's a while since anyone posted but I have to say that I've just seen the Intense Violine colour IRL and it's just fabulous - a rich purple. Not as dark as aubergine and not as red as a claret colour. Just a deep violet - it's beautiful! I just ordered a brand new Chloe Marcie online from Ebay which I bought at a real steal and it's absolutely gorgeous!


----------

